# U-Turn Toilet



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The 2" coming in is the discharge from the swimming pool equipment.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> ...



Lmao them plumbers must of not wanted to make that run to the supply house at 6pm ,

Also why bust up all that good floor for??
Do you do any tunnels job out where your from?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Someday we will discuss your loose usage of the phrase "good" flooring. :laughing:


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Someday we will discuss your loose usage of the phrase "good" flooring. :laughing:


I see the vinyl lmao


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Oh come on now... That's one of those supper fast high flow toilets. They have to regulate it some how.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

come on biz you were suppose to post this in something that almost made you fail an inspection!:laughing:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> The 2" coming in is the discharge from the swimming pool equipment.


Wow! Im using this photo in my next class.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


I like how it is just barely below the concrete.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe this will flow a little better.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Maybe this will flow a little better.


Good correction. Do you know if there was a santee under that wall behind the toilet for the vent? Or was the pool backwash line acting as a vent?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Were you called out for a stoppage?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Good correction. Do you know if there was a santee under that wall behind the toilet for the vent? Or was the pool backwash line acting as a vent?


Goes into the upstream side of another bathroom. This room was an afterthought, years after the building was finished.



Tommy plumber said:


> Were you called out for a stoppage?


More than once. Cable kept shooting across the tee and stopping in the 2" pressure fittings. Ran a camera and then grabbed a hammer.


----------

